
Stackhackr: New malware simulation tool - jscrowe
https://stackhackr.barkly.com/
======
jscrowe
More info on what the tool actually does here: [https://www.barkly.com/how-
stackhackr-works](https://www.barkly.com/how-stackhackr-works)

There's also a walkthrough here: [https://blog.barkly.com/stackhackr-mock-
ransomware-malware-s...](https://blog.barkly.com/stackhackr-mock-ransomware-
malware-security-test)

